# Polypropylene Totes for Dye Sub



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this subject was discussed a couple years ago - but since these polyprope bags are so popular, thought I'd bring up the subject again - can they be dye subbed, and if so, best press settings to do so?

I've tried testing a few commercially available bags (already had screenprinted design on one side) without much success, but we do have inquiries all the time about dye subbing these totes.

Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

I am also curious about these totes, and was wondering the same. Hopefully someone will answer. Haven't found much info on sublimating on this material on the internet.

You mentioned that this is an old subject. Can you maybe post where you've seen it before. I tried looking thru the forum and didn't find anything.

Thanks


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, slow computer. Saw a few old posts at the bottom of the thread.

Still hoping, others will chime in.


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchased a couple athletic bags a few months back and was very disappointed. I specifically asked the company if they could be heated up to 375-400 degrees and they stated no problem at all. The side of the bag had a square that you would normally screen print on but being light grey, I thought I can do this. First off the bag was very hard to lay flat even with the felt pad. I did heat press it and in about 30 seconds it was very smelly. I opened my press and the strap to carry the bag was completely melted. The strap was a fake cloth. Thank goodness it has alway been drilled into my head that you always use paper other wise this gooey black mess would have been on my heat press. I think the bag would have worked but there was too much "plastic" trim that made it impossible. I did buy the sublimatable bags from coastal and sublimated 100 for a client and they turned out great. 
Sometimes trial and error are the best teachers.


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Sounds like more trouble than it's worth. 

What method did you use for the sublimatable bags that you bought. I've done only a few messenger bags, using the felt pad underneath and it was hit or miss. Not sure if its the pressure or temp that's off.


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

*Polypropylene will melt in your press.*


----------

